# piko's gear



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

The Piko train could pull two cars before, but now it even can't run by itself. I can hear the gears skip on a modestly elevated part of the rail. I checked the gear, there is no broken teeth, but I guess there must be some signs of wear.










The question is how to remove this gear for a replacement.


Photo reduced to 800 pixels wide by Peter Bunce - moderator


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know about this specific engine, but my experience with the LGB moguls is that you have to come in from the top. Remove the motor block and the top cover of the motor block comes off and removing the motor gives access to the idler gears. This may or may not be correct for your mogul, but it is a suggestion.


Chuck


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Chuck, 
I think you are right, because there is noway that I can pull gear out from this side. I tried to pry it with a screwdriver at the certain point that I am afraid to break the plastic body. I go with your suggestion.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Again, I don't know about the Piko, but the LGB mogul has a screw under the smoke stack that holds the pilot truck and front part of the boiler. As I remember there are several screws under the cab. I can't remember if there are two or four. But what ever screws you find back there take out. That should drop out the motor block.


Chuck


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Chuck 
I confirm you are right, we have to open the train from the top and removing the motor from the top in order to being able to pull the the gears out from the grooves. It seems LGB and Piko trains have similar design. In order to remove the motor, basically, I have to open up the train into every component. I hope am able to put the back later, but now I can go ahead to contact Piko for new gears. Thanks.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Please resize photos/images to no more than 800 pixels wide before posting them here. Thanks.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-li, a sponsor here on MLS, sells replacement gears. I think that they would be a better source for your gears than Piko.


Chuck


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The hears at train li are for LGB engines. 
Piko may have different tooth patterns. 
And the LGB 2-4-0 needs the idler gear metal shaft removed form the side. You must remove the axle and push this rod through the motor block on this engine!!!! 

The LGB Mogul and F7 idlers do get removed from the top and the metal pin does not go through the motor block. 

So, every engine can be different.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

"The hears at train li are for LGB engines". 

I checked train Li and they have a lot of LGB parts but none for Piko. I am in contact with Piko people in San Diego for the parts.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I want to update the Piko gear problem. Piko people from San Diego actually sent me the parts free of charge. I guess because my train was under one year warranty. Anyway, I think they are kind and responded to my need in a timely manner. 
After changing new gears, the train runs well now. 
But during the course of opening up the parts, two metal pins that linked to the positive and negative charges of the motor fell off and thus electric contact was poor after I reassembled the train. The original soldering of those two pins to the motor was not efficient due to space problem. After I re-soldered the metal pins to the motor with more solder, I could not fit the motor to the narrow space anymore. Then, I decided to remove those two pins with small wires. This is my first time to open a train up and doing a major modification. Thanks all for your help during the process.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you got it to work. Part of the fun (?) in this hobby is learning to make fixes. 


Chuck


----------

